# Need a Specialized Tarmac SL3



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Need to buy a SL3 dont care, frame or module on a size 52 why cant i find 1?
My LBS cant get 1 till Oct and spoke to Specialized and they agreed on that:mad2: What the heck Where can i get 1 asap

Wanna sell me your SL3?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you're kidding? October? are you sure they're not pulling your leg? Where do you live?


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I heard that Specialized is sold out of SL3s now in current sizes.

My shop owner had the one he was going to ride on the floor and sold it, now they say he is out of luck......

I guess they thought the economy would ruin top end sales this year....

Fail


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

UGH this does not bode well for me then


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

foofighter said:


> you're kidding? October? are you sure they're not pulling your leg? Where do you live?


I live in Valencia, CA.
There are several dealers who have them in stock but want full POP around $3,000 out the door and its not even the color i want. My LBS gave me a riders price of $2300 OTD.
Currently riding a Specialized Tarmac 09 SL full RED and Fulcrum ZERO i think I can sell the frame for around $800-1K, dunno if its worth to fork out 2K, i was set to pay no more then $1400 for the upgrade.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Too bad your not just a little taller... The dealer site shows lots of 54 cm frames available. :-(


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> Too bad your not just a little taller... The dealer site shows lots of 54 cm frames available. :-(


what dealer site is that? link please


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

pdainsworth said:


> Too bad your not just a little taller... The dealer site shows lots of 54 cm frames available. :-(


He'll grow into it.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

No link, sorry. It's for internal use only. It's the site shops use to order product from Specialized.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

fallzboater said:


> He'll grow into it.


 i wish, i will start streching for a few weeks that way i might


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

mitong said:


> Need to buy a SL3 dont care, frame or module on a size 52 why cant i find 1?
> My LBS cant get 1 till Oct and spoke to Specialized and they agreed on that:mad2: What the heck Where can i get 1 asap
> 
> Wanna sell me your SL3?


 Have you tried eBay, I've seen some SL3 going really cheap lately. This one have ended but is a good example. I've seen them everywhere and the prices are dropping pretty fast too.Good luck 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2010-Specialized-S-Works-Tarmac-SL3-52cm-/170450159153

http://cycleloft.com/product/specialized-s-works-tarmac-sl3-frameset-59323-1.htm

http://usedroadbikes.us/2010-specialized-s-works-tarmac-sl3-52cm/

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170460236765&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

regards


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I worked at my friend's bike shop today who sells specialized. We sold lots of roubaix's. The SL3, which we have one frame of, are apparently going through a paint change due to the sponsorship, these frames will be available mid summer in time for the tour.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

steveandbarb1 said:


> I worked at my friend's bike shop today who sells specialized. We sold lots of roubaix's. The SL3, which we have one frame of, are apparently going through a paint change due to the sponsorship, these frames will be available mid summer in time for the tour.


I guess that means that there will be an Astana themed SL3. Less likely, perhaps Bjarne Riis will announce the new lead sponsor for Team Saxo Bank, though that would be awkward timing as Saxo Bank has the sponsorship through to the end of 2010.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this has got to be one of the crappiest timing for me. I was set to get the SL3 put my roubaix up for sale and that damn bike sold faster than i thought it would and then i get this news. I'm so pissed and bummed right now...i've got a century coming on Apr 24th so i'm screwed.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I believe there is a 56cm SL3 in central Florida... If anyone is interested.


----------



## RedRider93 (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a an SL3 Super Light complete bike in 52cm new in Milwaukee if you're interested in a complete bike


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

ok any updates on the Big S inventory?


----------



## Chaos (Apr 1, 2010)

foofighter said:


> ok any updates on the Big S inventory?


Hey foofighter, did you check with the Path. I was in the other day and I heard Brian say that a 54cm is coming in... 
What size do you need? They suggested a 52 for me but I am also just looking for the frameset or module since I want the carbon finish.

Still haven't decided on Pinarello either... they are just impossible to find.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it would have been a 52 however my FP7 is on order now just waiting for it to come in 

they are impossible to find as no one really stocks them just maybe one size...did you try laguna beach cyclery?


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

mitong said:


> Need to buy a SL3 dont care, frame or module on a size 52 why cant i find 1?
> My LBS cant get 1 till Oct and spoke to Specialized and they agreed on that:mad2: What the heck Where can i get 1 asap
> 
> Wanna sell me your SL3?


FINALLY I HAVE A SL3 CARBON . Took the family to San Diego called 2 stores and bualla second call and they had a SL3 framset on a 52. They even gave me a FREE S-Works helmet :thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

congrats


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

mitong said:


> FINALLY I HAVE A SL3 CARBON . Took the family to San Diego called 2 stores and bualla second call and they had a SL3 framset on a 52. They even gave me a FREE S-Works helmet :thumbsup:


How much was it out the door?


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

roadbike_moron said:


> How much was it out the door?


$2577


----------



## Tachymetres (Apr 18, 2004)

*Similar situation...*

LBS says maybe May to get a 58 in my team's colors - red, white and black.  Can get 61's.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

tarmac sl3 fully built still out of stock till october. 

the astana colored frameset is expected in July


----------

